# CD/T dosage on kids



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

Can anyone help clarify the correct dosage on kids with their first CD/T booster shot? I have read online anywhere from .1ml / 10lb all the way up to a 2cc dose. Thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The correct dosage is always 2cc  Then 2 weeks later 2cc more (which falls in line with dis budding). And then their yearly booster.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave is correct, no matter the age or weight, 2cc then two weeks later 2cc then followed by yearly shot of 2cc.
Rocky


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I did my first CD/T shot on April 16th and was getting ready to do the booster tomorrow (3 weeks later). I have read all sorts of different time tables. I have gone with the following from Fias Co Farm website. We do the 6 weeks and 21 days later.

Any science behind the different theories?

Tonia

From Fias Co Farms
*Goat dose:* SQ Injection 

2ml (no matter what weight)- one or twice annually
Give to does one month before kidding.
Give to kids who's mother was vaccinated at 6 weeks and 21 days later.
Give to kids who's mother was not vaccinated at one month of age, a second does 21 days later and a third does 21 days after that.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are incorrect. CD/T is a vaccine vs diseases. The sooner you do it, the sooner it starts protecting. Unless you are a believer in not using vaccines, use it as suggested above.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

So should I ignore the first CD/T shot and just do all goats with a CD/T this weekend and then all again in 2 weeks? What age do you give the first shot? I'm just talking newborn kids.
Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

You have not said how old your goats are or if they have ever had a shot but the Fias Co. Farms way to give injections is what I use and when we started following that plan I saw healthier babies being born the next season.

If your goats do not fall into that pattern then here is what I would do.

2cc for all goats now followed by 2 cc in 10 days then 2 cc in 6 months then once a year after that.

Nancy


----------

